# Notebook: i7-3610QM oder i5 3210M?



## MusikerMandel99 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mir bald ein mobiles Gaminglaptop kaufen. In der Basiskonfig besitzt das Laptop einen i5 3210M. Für 30 € bekomme ich einen i7 3610QM. Nun die Frage: Lohnt sich das Upgrade (in Verbindung mit einem nVidia 650M und 6 GB RAM)?

Lieben Gruß,
MusikerMandel


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Also, die 650m ist für eine Notebookkarte gar nicht mal schlecht, zumindest gut genug für die Grafikmodu und Spiele, in denen ein Quadcore Vorteile bringen kann. Wie ist denn der Takt der beiden CPUs?


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (10. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die 650m ist für eine Notebookkarte gar nicht mal schlecht, zumindest gut genug für die Grafikmodu und Spiele, in denen ein Quadcore Vorteile bringen kann. Wie ist denn der Takt der beiden CPUs?


 
Der i5 ist mit 3,1 Ghz getaktet, der i7 mit 3,3.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Also, dann würd ich ganz klar den i7 nehmen, da sind 30€ wenig Aufpreis. Nur wenn der Takt vom i7 niederiger wäre als der vom i5, dann müsste man überlegen, da dann manche Dinge langsamer laufen können, die vom Quadcore keinen Vorteil haben.


----------

